# Sammy



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Name: Sammy
Colour/Pattern: Seal Colourpoint
Age: Approx 2 years old
Sex: Male Neuter
Location: Scotland
Contact: ragsrescue

*About the cat:*
SAMMY was found as an entire stray, his coat was matted, suggesting he'd been on the run for a time. The vet suggested an approximate age of 2 years, now neutered, dematted, flea treated and vaccinated he is in the loving care of a fosterer. He has been living in a pen whilst being assessed and although coming around to grooming/handling etc, he can show a side of himself that will still require time and careful handling, in an indoor home with a gentle, patient, experienced owner. As we have no knowledge of his background this home will have no children or other pets, although he has shown a great interest in the fosterers dogs!!! Anyone with an interest in Sammy, will be put in touch with the fosterer to discuss.


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

what a gorgeous furbaby, im sure he wont be waiting long


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

wow what a beautiful boy wish i could offer him a home but dont think id fit the bill.


----------

